# Amazing collection of vintage flashlights found in Paris



## kkarsten (Nov 3, 2012)

One of my clients recently inherited, among other things, the Paris warehouse from which his great-uncle ran his flashlight supply business. The great-uncle died in the mid-60s and the warehouse has remained untouched since then. There are well over 1,000 flashlights from the 1930s through the early 1960s. My client would like to renovate the premises, but first, needs to sell the contents. Any suggestions? I can supply a preliminary inventory and scans of the commercial documentation from the period, found in the warehouse.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ebay the whole lot?
List individually in the Marketplace?
Auction house?

good luck.


----------



## mr.lumen (Nov 12, 2012)

i wanna see some! i love vintage lights.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Post some pics please


----------

